# B14 Chrome Grille



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

here is a chrome grille i just installed if anyone doesn't want to spend a fortune on the Nis-Knacks Grille this is a good alternative


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

X


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

how is the fitment on that red X?

LOL! J/K!

I copied/pasted the link....looks nice


<whispers>psssst.....I can see your horn  <whispers>


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/sweet_ol55/

chromegrille.jpeg.jpg

put this picture ^^ after the url above.

It won't tag because of the periods.

Looks nice to me.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like the grille... i was thinkin about gettin it but i still prefer the 98 sentra grille.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Where did you get that grill?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

they have on ebay... like for 32 w/ buy it now


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *i like the grille... i was thinkin about gettin it but i still prefer the 98 sentra grille. *


ya, that honey comb grille is nice, but hard to find..... :/


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I like it, but what is behind the nissan emblem? I would like it bettah without it


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice but all it looks like to me is a painted grill like on my 95


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

I like it a whole lot better than what I have now.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

the thing behind the emblem is something called a horn


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm,
isn't the horn next to the coolant bottle, not behind the grille? Or did the factories play around?

Seth


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

no thats my horn cause it shorts sometimes when its hot outside and goes off until i disconnect it and reconnect it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there ya go tcn311


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

haha ok I was not totally clear...what I meant was, if you take the nissan emblem off the grill is there a black plastic outline of the emblem like on other grills?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yes


----------

